# kaamea



## Gavril

Would _macabre _(määritelmä) be a good English translation of _kaamea_?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Why not, at least in some contexts. _Kaamea_ is often used in informal style instead of _hirveä, kauhea._


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Why not, at least in some contexts. _Kaamea_ is often used in informal style instead of _hirveä, kauhea._


Except that _hirveä _and _kauhea_ are used also in a positive meaning (_hirveän hyvä, kauhean hyvä_) as in many other laguages (_awfully good_, _terriblement bon, terriblemente bueno_ etc.), but _kaamea_ is very seldom used that way.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Except that _hirveä _and _kauhea_ are used also in a positive meaning (_hirveän hyvä, kauhean hyvä_) as in many other laguages (_awfully good_, _terriblement bon, terriblemente bueno_ etc.), but _kaamea_ is very seldom used that way.



Would it make sense to say the following? :

_Gootit pitävät yleensä kaameudesta _(= _often like macabre_ _things_)


Hyvää Kiitospäivää kaikille!


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Would it make sense to say the following? :
> 
> _Gootit pitävät yleensä kaameudesta _(= _often like macabre_ _things_)



It would, even though I'd use a straight translation: _~ pitävät yleensä kaameista asioista_. _Kaameus_ means something like "macabreness".



> Hyvää kiitospäivää kaikille!


Samoin sinulle! Muistathan myös, että

_Viikonpäivät, kaikki kuut /
joulun sekä juhlat muut /
pienellä ne kirjoitan. _


----------

